# warm vanilla sugar and black raspberry vanilla



## Milla (Jul 31, 2009)

I went to B&BW yesterday to scope out their fragrances.  Haven't been there forever.  Tons of stuff!

Anyway, I smelled almost everything and the only scents I truly fell in love with were warm vanilla sugar and black raspberry vanilla (the cuddlers  ) .  I almost bought some stuff, but held back.  Also liked the coconut lime verbena too.

Has anyone soaped a dupe with either of these FOs and if so do they smell like the real thing?


----------



## LJA (Jul 31, 2009)

I like the way you think.  I wanna hit the stores and check out all the scents too!  (So many things to sniff, so little time)...

I havent smelled the original, but I got some warm vanilla sugar from Peak's in a sampler awhile back and...uh....well, to me, it smells like (forgive me) dried baby spitup.  Now granted, I put it in some shealoe which has it's own particular stink, so I'm assuming it might have been the mixture because this many people cant LOVE WVS, and it smell like spitup...lol.  I DO need to get my nose on all those originals too...


----------



## heyjude (Jul 31, 2009)

I've soaped Heaven Scent Candle and Soap's Black Raspberry Vanilla. I had seen favorable reviews for it.

I brought a bar in for my coworkers to use and everyone said they enjoyed the scent.

Of course, I don't think that they would tell me that it stinks!!   

Jude


----------



## Milla (Jul 31, 2009)

Dried baby spitup....sounds absolutely divine!   :wink: 

Looks like southern garden scents, BB, and nature's garden has a good dupe for warm vanilla sugar.  there were some bad reviews from other places.  But I didn't see any baby spitup comments!

Thanks for the info Jude.  I just happened to see that everyone loved Peak's version too.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 31, 2009)

*x*

i'm going to soap peak's blackraspberry vanilla this weekend.  it smells great oob. in scent review they said no discoloration, good berry scent but vanilla isn't strong.  that would be fine with me, if the raspberry scent sticks.

i've never been to a B & BW.  a 70' truck won't fit in the parking lot!  LOL!
and when i'm home i hate to leave the house.


----------



## Milla (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> i'm going to soap peak's blackraspberry vanilla this weekend.  it smells great oob. in scent review they said no discoloration, good berry scent but vanilla isn't strong.  that would be fine with me, if the raspberry scent sticks.
> 
> i've never been to a B & BW.  a 70' truck won't fit in the parking lot!  LOL!
> and when i'm home i hate to leave the house.



LOL about your truck!

Actually I didn't even smell vanilla in the black raspberry vanilla.  So I think yours will be perfect.  I smelled a luscious fruit.  ha!  Good luck with yours!


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 3, 2009)

I have WSP's Black Raspberry Vanilla and I really love it. I own a bottle of the actual BBW version, and when I compare the WSP version against the real thing, they smell the same. I quite honestly don't know why 'Vanilla' is in the name since all I smell is a lovely berry scent that is very reminiscient of berry tea. I've renamed all my stuff that I make with it  'Blackberry Tea'. The WSP version soaps great and does not discolor.


IrishLass


----------



## Milla (Aug 3, 2009)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> I have WSP's Black Raspberry Vanilla and I really love it. I own a bottle of the actual BBW version, and when I compare the WSP version against the real thing, they smell the same. I quite honestly don't know why 'Vanilla' is in the name since all I smell is a lovely berry scent that is very reminiscient of berry tea. I've renamed all my stuff that I make with it  'Blackberry Tea'. The WSP version soaps great and does not discolor.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Thank you so much IrishLass!  Lots of very useful information for me and free shipping from WSP!


----------



## heartsong (Aug 3, 2009)

*x*

just soaped blackraspberry. very well behaved-no A or D. sweet berry scent tho i do not detect vanilla, but my nose is about shot from allergy. 

i used my 2" pvc pipe to make sample/guest soaps.

will have see when i get back home, but so far so good.

i love a f/o that doesn't behave like a drama queen!


----------



## Milla (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> just soaped blackraspberry. very well behaved-no A or D. sweet berry scent tho i do not detect vanilla, but my nose is about shot from allergy.
> 
> i used my 2" pvc pipe to make sample/guest soaps.
> 
> ...



yippee!!  I'm so glad it worked!


----------



## wookie130 (Aug 4, 2009)

I will fully admit to LURVING both Warm Vanilla Sugar and Black Raspberry Vanilla from B&BW.  I'm kind of loving Japanese Cherry Blossom and Velvet Tuberose more, though.

I've always liked the B&BW dupes at Nature's Garden.  Pretty dead-on!


----------



## honor435 (Aug 5, 2009)

what is bb&w again? i dont like millcreeks warm van sugar, it smells more like pink sugar, which is too sweet for me. who has a good one? anyone?


----------



## Milla (Aug 5, 2009)

B&BW is bath and body works.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 5, 2009)

I lov ethe BRV from WSP.


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Aug 9, 2009)

I have used WSP's Warm Vanilla Sugar and Black Raspberry Vanilla.
The Warm Vanilla could be a bit stronger, I find it too faint but it is still nice and I love their Black Raspberry Vanilla, a hit with everyone


----------



## heartsong (Aug 9, 2009)

*x*

just cut the blackrasberry vanilla-very nice and the scents holding well.

as much as i DO like this, it still can't beat mulberry.  i've used up brambleberry's f/o, so i believe next time i order from peaks i will try a sample of their mulberry.

i'm soaping peaks vanilla hazelnut (absoloutley to die for!) in a 50% shea butter if i can ever get off this computer!    (i thought i'd make something really special-just for me!)

so keep your finger crossed-i'm off to make soap!  :shock:


----------



## heyjude (Aug 9, 2009)

Vanilla hazelnut sounds yummy. My fingers and toes are crossed for you! 

Glad to hear that you're making something special just for yourself!   

Jude


----------



## heartsong (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> just cut the blackrasberry vanilla-very nice and the scents holding well.
> 
> as much as i DO like this, it still can't beat mulberry.  i've used up brambleberry's f/o, so i believe next time i order from peaks i will try a sample of their mulberry.
> 
> ...



i finished soaping and put my soap to rest. i had a couple oz's leftover soap, so i poured it into a plastic mold and oven processed.  just brought it out and it smells soooo good! i used .75 oz ppo and it's still strong.  i do so hope that it smells this wonderful after it cures!

if they had a liqueur that tasted as wonderful as this smells, i wouldn't be allowed to drive!  :shock: 

or better yet, FUDGE! (i'd be as wide as a cow!)


----------



## heartsong (Aug 10, 2009)

*x*

just an update on the vanilla hazelnut-

i believe it may have gotten a little too warm in the mold and some of the f/o burned off.  it still smells lovely but a trifle faint, but if i were to gel again, i would boost it to 1 oz ppo.  no gel i would leave at .75 ppo.


----------



## Milla (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> just cut the blackrasberry vanilla-very nice and the scents holding well.
> 
> as much as i DO like this, it still can't beat mulberry.  i've used up brambleberry's f/o, so i believe next time i order from peaks i will try a sample of their mulberry.
> 
> ...



I just ordered some FOs from Heaven Scent and Bittercreek North (since I needed other stuff) and I am trying mulberry!  You know what's funny?  I forgot to order the blackraspberry vanilla dupe!!!  Oh well, I got a blackberry vanilla one from another instead and a blackberry musk.  I think I'll survive!


----------



## heartsong (Aug 10, 2009)

*x*

no one can be too rich, too thin or have to many fragrance oils!


----------



## Milla (Aug 15, 2009)

I got my Mulberry from Heaven Scent and I love it!  It's strong and unique.  I can't wait to soap with it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

A couple of days ago, I took a gallon jug dumped the FOs that I didn't like into it.  I also dumped the 1 oz samples that aren't big enough for a batch. I sniffed the brew and got a evil look in my eye as I added a 8 oz bottle of bergamot essential oil. I had some lavender spike oil, peppermint oil and a bit of anise oil I tossed in as well. I let it brew for a couple of days and used some of it in soap today. Know what it smells like? Soap! I kid you not. It has an indescribable odor that is clean, flowery, but not too flowery and smells just like soap.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 15, 2009)

*x*



			
				CastorFan said:
			
		

> A couple of days ago, I took a gallon jug dumped the FOs that I didn't like into it.  I also dumped the 1 oz samples that aren't big enough for a batch. I sniffed the brew and got a evil look in my eye as I added a 8 oz bottle of bergamot essential oil. I had some lavender spike oil, peppermint oil and a bit of anise oil I tossed in as well. I let it brew for a couple of days and used some of it in soap today. Know what it smells like? Soap! I kid you not. It has an indescribable odor that is clean, flowery, but not too flowery and smells just like soap.



that's a terriffic idea!   

i've got some fruit f/o's-i think i'll try a "fruit cocktail"  soon!


----------



## Milla (Aug 15, 2009)

Cool!  I'm going to be blending some of my so-so's together for some sort of creation too!  I just got some grapefruit that I'm going to blend with honeysuckle.  Probably 75% GF to 25% honeysuckle.  They smell great on their own, but I got a sniffy of this and thought I could create my own.


----------



## llineb (Aug 15, 2009)

Milla said:
			
		

> I went to B&BW yesterday to scope out their fragrances.  Haven't been there forever since their stuff gives me a headache.  It's chaos in there!  Too much stuff.
> 
> Anyway, I smelled almost everything and the only scents I truly fell in love with were warm vanilla sugar and black raspberry vanilla (the cuddlers  ) .  I almost bought some stuff, but held back.  Also liked the coconut lime verbena too.
> 
> Has anyone soaped a dupe with either of these FOs and if so do they smell like the real thing?



i have bought a MP soap that had the coconut lime verbena in it and loved it.  my friend bought the lotion bar with the scent.  i was thinking of ordering it today but wondered if i should wait until next spring or if people would like it all year round.  it smells really good and fresh!


----------

